# Mother Nature's Birthday Present!!!



## jp61 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank You!

Completed my 51st orbit round the sun today
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!!! The weather is perfect in NE Ohio, so my buddy and I decided to go pull some Lake Erie (Yellow Perch) gold this morning.













2012-10-22_12-09-35_663.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 22, 2012






Caught our two man limit (60) in about three hours. All 9+" up to 13".

So much for the fun..... time to make dental appointment, cut the grass and change brakes on my ride.


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 22, 2012)

WOW.. what are you going to do with them Prep wise? Love catching fish like that. Hate the cleaning.


----------



## jp61 (Oct 22, 2012)

We gonna do the "Crisco Disco"...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds like a busy day at your place


----------



## jp61 (Oct 22, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Sounds like a busy day at your place


Yeah, not what I wanted to do today but have to take advantage of the nice weather. Soon the snow flakes will be flying!


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice catch!  Nothing like a good day at the fishin hole.

  Mike


----------



## roller (Oct 22, 2012)

JP61 said:


> We gonna do the "Crisco Disco"...


That works for me!!!! Nice score !!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds like you had a good day.

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## jp61 (Oct 22, 2012)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Sounds like you had a good day.
> 
> *Happy Birthday!!!!*


Thank you Bill!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 22, 2012)

Those look fabulous!!

Happy birthday!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 22, 2012)

Mmmmmm ,fried Fish Frenchfries and Hushpuppies , now that sounds good...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh, and some Beans and Slaw too


----------



## jp61 (Oct 22, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Those look fabulous!!
> 
> Happy birthday!!


Thank you! 


oldschoolbbq said:


> Mmmmmm ,fried Fish Frenchfries and Hushpuppies , now that sounds good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does sound good! Out of all the fish I've tasted in my life so far, perch is by far my favorite. It's not surprising the stuff costs an arm and a leg per pound.


----------

